# Exposed Wood Beams...Paint or Stain?



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd vote for stain, but that me, minwax, choose a stain color. The way I think if you don't like the way it looks you can always paint over it, you can't do that if you paint first.

A bit of sanding to get the old paint off, or some trim moulding to cover it if that is easier.

Ceramic removal, hammer, safety glasses or shield, has always worked for me.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

It's your preference on this one.......depends on the look you want. I know I had beams in my living room that I eventually removed to make the room look bigger. No matter what you choose you're gonna have quite a project on your hands. You could remove as much paint as you can with goof-off or Oops, lightly sand and recoat with whatever clear coat was used originally. To paint the beams, you're gonna have to prime with a bonding primer so the paint will "stick" to the finish on the beams,& then apply your color of choice......2 coats.


----------



## BCClassic (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------

